# Bagay, akma, angkop



## rockjon

Hi, I am slightly confused with usage of the tagalog words: bagay, akma, angkop.  For the most part, all three words means suitable, fitting, or appropriate.  However, I do realize that word "bagay" also means to conform or adjust and "things." There is also an expression, kung sa bagay, which I think translates to I suppose so.  

I have used the word bagay in describing on whether a piece of clothing suits someone or whether two people look good together as a couple.  I have only seen the word "akma" used in Tagalog writing. The word "angkop" I have seen in Filipino parental guidance messages before the start of Filipino shows and movies on television. Are the three words interchangeable or can they only be applied in a certain context? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Alakdan

These words can be interchanged, but for casual converstations the word "bagay" will suffice.

"Akma" and "angkop" are usually used for fromal speaking or literature.


----------



## Goddess Mystyxx

ankop and akma sounds very formal when used in everyday conversation. 

We usually use 'bagay'. It means the same and can be interchanged. 

Angkop (is suitable) - Angkop sa mga batang edad 3. 
                              Is suitable for children aged 3.

Akma (fits) - Ang kanyang kasuotan ay hindi akma sa okasyon. 
                  Her dress does not fit the occasion.


----------

